# Fischfrikadellen "light" im Backofen = ???



## michel66 (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ich möchte anfragen, ob jemand bereits Fischfrikadellen (Meeresfische) im Backofen zubereitet hat und wie die geschmeckt haben ... im Gegensatz zur üblichen Variante aus der Bratpfanne?

Mich würde das Rezept grundsätzlich interessieren und auch die Zeit/Temp. im Backofen und wie Ihr die Bräunung am besten hinbekommt.

DANKE #h


----------



## goeddoek (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen "light" im Backofen = ???*

Hej Michel |wavey:

Oha - hat das außer mir sonst niemand gemacht ? |kopfkrat :q
Das geht sogar sehr gut, besonders, wenn Du größere Mengen machen willst / musst. Ich tue die Frikadellen auf ein ordentlich gefettetes Blech und schieb dies in den ordentlich vorgeheizten Backofen ( 220 Grad ). Zwischendurch mal wenden, selbst bei Umluft. Sind die Frikadellen schön braun, sind sie fertig. Ich weiß, das hört sich nicht sehr pfiffig an, aber 'ne Zeitangabe ist ein bisschen schwierig. Kommt ja auch auf die Größe der Frikadellen und das verwendete Fleisch an. Damits nicht zu trocken wird, stell ich noch 'ne Kaffeetasse mit Wasser mit in den Ofen.


----------



## michel66 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen "light" im Backofen = ???*

@goeddoek: mit was würzt Du die Fischmasse, sagen wir mal 1 kg Fischfilet? Menge an Paniermehl, Mehl, Kartoffelmehl .. das würde mich auch interessieren.

DANKE |wavey:


----------



## goeddoek (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen "light" im Backofen = ???*

Witzig - ein Kilo Fisch ist eigentlich mein "Standardmaß" |supergri

Also - auf ein Kilo nehme ich zwei Eier, 100 gr. alte Brötchen, Salz, Pfeffer und 'ne kleine Prise Curry. Wichtig ist 'ne große handvoll frischer Petersilie ! Zusätzlich 2 Becher Schlagsahne #6 und eine zerdrückte und bereits glasierte Zwiebel. Ich hab das Gefühl, das ist bekömmlicher.Zusätzlich etwa je 4 EL Sonnenblumenöl und Mehl zum Binden ( Ich mach das nach Augenmaß ). Die Zwiebeln hacke ich ganz klein, bestreu die mit Salz und zerdrück die mit 'nem Esslöffel ( da wäre ein Mörser 'ne echte Erleichterung  ) dann kurz anschwitzen ( also nur glasig werden lassen! ) und alles zusammen vermischen. Abschmecken, ein paar ordentliche Spritzer Zitrone ran und fertig. Allerdings lasse ich die Mischung einige Stunde kühl stehen und durchziehen.
Die Frikadellen kannst Du ruhig " 'ne Nummer größer " macher, sonst werden sie leicht trocken im Ofen.


----------



## michel66 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen "light" im Backofen = ???*

... in meiner Überschrift steht "light", insofern habe ich mit den 2 Bechern Schlagsahne so reichlich Probleme |kopfkrat

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Rezept, wo ich wenig Fett bzw. Öl brauche, daher auch Backofen statt Bratpfanne. Nun müßte ich die 2 Becher Sahne ersetzen .. vielleicht durch Cremefine.

Ich muß da noch weiter testen ... aber vielen Dank dafür und ein schönes Wochenende. #h


----------



## goeddoek (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischfrikadellen "light" im Backofen = ???*



michel66 schrieb:


> ... in meiner Überschrift steht "light", insofern habe ich mit den 2 Bechern Schlagsahne so reichlich Probleme |kopfkrat



Ich weiß, aber Du fragtest nach *meinem* Rezept |supergri Nimm 'nen Salat dazu und das Ganze passt wieder 

Im Ernst - natürlich kannst Du die Schlagsahne weglassen. Hab ich auch schon gemacht, weil ich keine zur Hand hatte. Die Version "mit" gefällt mir eben besser. 
Du wirst Dich wundern, wieviel Fett bei der Backofenversion gespart wird, während Fischfrikadellen aus der Pfanne aufgrund von Paniermehl etc. noch Fett aufnehmen.



michel66 schrieb:


> Ich muß da noch weiter testen ... aber vielen Dank dafür und ein schönes Wochenende. #h



Gern geschehen :m


----------

